# Looking to adopt a pug



## Jesskerz (Feb 6, 2012)

Hello everyone 
My husband and I moved to Dubai a while back and we left our German Shepherd back home with my parents til we return. I've had dogs for the past 20 years so we r looking to adopt a dog. 
Does anyone know if there r any pugs for adoption?
Thanks


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Jess, one thing about pugs, as I am sure you know, is that they really do suffer in the heat due to already difficult breathing problems with their short snouts and 'pushed-in' faces. They also take a lot of care and quite often, numerous trips to the vet over the lifetime of the dog.

In Dubai you will need a good AC and a good vet. Just sayin'. 

Best of luck though. Pugs are fabulous dogs.


----------



## Jesskerz (Feb 6, 2012)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> Jess, one thing about pugs, as I am sure you know, is that they really do suffer in the heat due to already difficult breathing problems with their short snouts and 'pushed-in' faces. They also take a lot of care and quite often, numerous trips to the vet over the lifetime of the dog.
> 
> In Dubai you will need a good AC and a good vet. Just sayin'.
> 
> Best of luck though. Pugs are fabulous dogs.


Thanx for ur reply 
Ya I do know about their needs. 
AC: check. Good vet:check


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

You're welcome.

If you have time, there are a few threads dedicated to dogs in Dubai for your entertainment and info - kennel info etc

Otherwise someone will (eventually) come in and have more updated info for you.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Keep in mind pugs are one of the stubbed nosed dogs that most airlines wont fly. They also have a much higher death ratio when flying. If you are not going to be here long term, pug just may not be a great option.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Not sure if you will be able to actually select a particular breed if you are looking to adopt a dog. 

You could browse K9 Friends and see which dogs are up for adoption though most of them seem to be mixed breeds.

If you're looking for pure bred dogs, then you will need to pay a lot of money. 

Good luck with your move


----------



## Jesskerz (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanx for all ur help


----------

